# Testfire Ruger American Pistol For Free- Email Sent From Ruger



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I won't post my email,but link you to site.
Be sure to turn down your speakers or be prepared to spill this years coffee
[urlsquatch says first link dead.[/url]
Ruger Web 4.0


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ruger American Pistol™ Centerfire Pistol

Click the above link to search for a range near you, 1st 5 rounds on Ruger


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is a cool deal. Thanks


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I saw this yesterday in an email sent to me by Ruger ...... Ruger loves me and I love my Rugers......... They had tremendous success with their American models of rifles, I have a 270. It only made since to follow up with the handgun. It is available in 9mm and 45 ...... they had already simplified the SR9 with the 9E....... so I am not sure of the real differences here....as well looking at the MSRP the actual LGS selling point should be in the same range as well.

Just marketing?.....which Ruger has done a great job at in recent years.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought I'd bump this thread as I purchased a Ruger American Pistol in 45acp the other day and have two trips to the range so far with it.






That YouTube video posted a few days ago by Hickok45 is a pretty fair look at the pistol in my opinion. It is a full sized duty pistol. Why? Because Ruger developed it to compete for the current US Army trials and basically cloned the Sig P320 to meet those requirements. It's almost identical in terms of dimensions and weight and modularity potential. In the end Ruger isn't going to participate in that competition, but it does explain the genesis of this gun.

I like it but no gun is perfect. If you can live with the size, the other issue you might face is that a small percentage of users seem to have an incompatible grip style that leads to pain in the last joint of the thumb. The Military Arms Channel reviewer had this issue and has (IMHO) overstated the problem, in that he thinks its much more common then seems to be the case based on other reviews. Nevertheless, it probably does make it important to either shoot the gun or look closely at how you grip it when handling one in a store.

From what I can tell they are selling a lot of these. Why? Because they real world retailing for a lot less then the P320 and various other competitors. $450-70 seems the going rate in retail and online. For the features, its a typical Ruger offering - something that might be a half step below the competition but provides value due to the lower price. I have plenty of Rugers and am very happy with them so it works for me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

First link no longer works. Test fire link is good but the closest range to me doing it is 4 hours away in Vegas. :rant:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sasquatch said:


> first link no longer works. Test fire link is good but the closest range to me doing it is 4 hours away in vegas. :rant:


fify !


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if you knew the parameters set for the new service pistol you would know that any plastic frame is already a NO GO 
got to have a full steel frame and use Beretta 92/M9 mags amazing isn't it.
oh and beretta is not competing


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> if you knew the parameters set for the new service pistol you would know that any plastic frame is already a NO GO
> got to have a full steel frame and use Beretta 92/M9 mags amazing isn't it.
> oh and beretta is not competing


Your information is dated. The Sig P320 (polymer frame) is being entered as is the Beretta APX polymer frame striker fired pistol. Check out the Modular Handgun System article on Wikipedia.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sarkus said:


> Your information is dated. The Sig P320 (polymer frame) is being entered as is the Beretta APX polymer frame striker fired pistol. Check out the Modular Handgun System article on Wikipedia.


Smith & Wesson M&P, as well as Glock are also submitting models.
Not sure where the "steel frame" requirement came from.
Modern polymer frames are nearly indestructible, can't rust, and weigh less.
Why anyone would reject a gun based solely on this feature is beyond my reasoning.
Of the 4 handguns I own, 3 are poly frames. (G19, PX4, Shield)
The Ruger MarkII is the only steel framed pistol I have. After comparing the weight distributions of the poly frame with the steel, the steel counter balanced the heavy barrel much better, so I went with it. That problem is not prominent in the other three.


----------

